# Stocking List



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm prompted to bring this up since I've seen tidbits of similar information spread out in other topics.

Upon review of the newly revived DWR Stocking Pages, I've noticed that the DWR has thrown significant numbers of tiger trout into 4 waters that have never had them before:

Currant Creek Reservoir: 44,292 at 3" average

Lost Creek Reservoir: 20,054 at 3.17" avg.

Minersville Reservoir: 15,000 at 2.12" avg.

Ogden River (South Fork): 9,900 at 2.12" avg.

That's only so far this year and I probably didn't notice all of them.

________________

Now don't get me wrong, I'm a tiger fan, but I'm having mixed feelings over introducing them into so many new waters. On one hand, I'm giddy and can't wait to see what happens, but on the other hand, I'm wondering what the goal of this is.

I'm all for catching tigers, but I don't think they should be everywhere. I know they're a useful fish that is relatively easy to manage and that leads me to question what function they are to serve.

Trash fish removal (chubs at Minersville)? Thinning the numbers of smaller trout (then why keep stocking more)? Just adding another exciting fish to the menu at popular waters?

I'm dunno.

I'm just trying to make sense of it.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Sterile...much easier to manage.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm thinking they are trying to add Tigers to different waters just to add to the variety in some rivers and lakes. But on the flip side, adding the little 3 inchers doesn't make much sense to me unless they are just trying to feed the larger trout that are already out there, which i'm all for! I mean, how many 3 inchers will actually survive to be a 23 incher? Just my thoughts...


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Are the tigers they plant sterile?


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:


> Are the tigers they plant sterile?


All tigers are sterile... well except the 4 legged ones!


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought the reason they started raising and planting the tigers was to find something that could replace the rainbows in drainages that are known to have whirling disease such as the south fork and the weber


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I by no means am an expert but I feel like Utah is getting some mad props from other states for their tiger program. I feel like it is a replacement for rainbows in waters as a take home fish. Actually I was on the phone today with a DWR employee that told me this.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmm. :? 

Am I crazy to still enjoy rainbows?

I'm well aware that they're sterile and the DWR can control them more effectively (tigers). I mentioned something along those lines originally.

However, I feel that the non-breeding, fast growing, fish eating tigers can affect the existing, reproducing fish in the waters that they're being introduced to. I just hope it doesn't affect them negatively.

Currant Creek Reservoir's average fish is already pretty small at around 13 or 14 inches (that I've noticed) and I'm interested in what the DWR's predictions are with adding tigers to the mix.

If CC isn't sustaining large cutts, why would it sustain large tigers? I think it may just turn into another lake full of small tigers (like most of the Central waters that I've been visiting lately). Then again, it's a bit deeper than those Central waters (excluding Electric).

And Nor-tah, you'd be right in assuming that Utah's tiger trout program is getting noticed. Just a year ago, running a Google search for tiger trout only brought up a few relevant articles about tigers and Utah wasn't mentioned much, if at all.

Now, run the same search and Utah is everywhere. There are only a couple of states that have grown tigers as big as Utah has and those seem to be Pennsylvania and Washington. Illinois is up and coming and so is Wyoming.

The tigers in Utah are spoiling us when most fishermen in other states can only wonder what fighting a tiger is like while we pull in 20 inch class fish with regularity.

Anyone hear about the rumored 10lb tiger coming out of Huntington a couple weeks ago?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I talked to a guy during the ice off that said he was there the day before when a guy pulled out a 27 inch tiger. I dont know how much that fish would weigh but I figure that its definetly over 5 or 6 pounds and a trophy for me.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

whats all this regularity you speak of, loah?? i get your point, but i swear i am jinxed when it comes to catching tigers. i usually fish scofield 3-4 times a month during summer and early fall, and i am still yet to hook a tiger!! even the huntington trips i have been on, the people i am with have caught them and i dont. oh well. nothing to do but keep on trying!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Keep driving down to Pete's Hole or Grassy or Blue Lake. You can't catch fish in those places without hooking a tiger. They won't be huge, but they'll be there.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the advice. ill try to get down there later this summer. i want to camp near huntington or cleavland and then do some exploring like what you do, loah. and beleive me, when i finally get into em, you all will hear about it!!! im not too worried about size(personal problem??) i just really want to catch some pretty fish


----------

